# Well, Whad'ya Know!



## Hugh Ferguson

A Japanese consortium has taken over Branston Pickle! They like it so much they are hoping for it to become a standard condiment in Sushi restaurants in Japan!


----------



## trotterdotpom

Oh no - Prowman's Lunch .... raw cheese and Branston Pickeru!

John T


----------



## Varley

trotterdotpom said:


> Oh no - Prowman's Lunch .... raw cheese and Branston Pickeru!
> 
> John T


Blanstun, yoo irriot, But appleciate prowman runch.


----------



## johncpugh

Mushi Mushi Peas & Blanstn Plickle


----------



## trotterdotpom

Actually, Varley, the Japanese can say "r" alright, it's the "L" they have the problem with. The Chinese and Benny Hill are the ones who can't say "r".

I remember getting HP Sauce in Japan (now French owned! Sacre bleu!) and it was a lot runnier than the HP I was used to - presumably made to suit the Japanese taste, lets hope they don't adulterate Branston in the same way. I'm not impressed with the new Branston that hasn't got lumps in it for a start!

"Mushi Mushi peas" - I rike it, JCP.

John T


----------



## Ron Dean

Varley said:


> *Blanstun*, yoo irriot, But appleciate prowman runch.


Now there's an idea for a new product range, *"Slushi"* (Blanstun + sushi).


----------



## nick olass

trotterdotpom said:


> Actually, Varley, the Japanese can say "r" alright, it's the "L" they have the problem with. The Chinese and Benny Hill are the ones who can't say "r".
> 
> I remember getting HP Sauce in Japan (now French owned! Sacre bleu!) and it was a lot runnier than the HP I was used to - presumably made to suit the Japanese taste, lets hope they don't adulterate Branston in the same way. I'm not impressed with the new Branston that hasn't got lumps in it for a start!
> 
> "Mushi Mushi peas" - I rike it, JCP.
> 
> John T


I could understand Benny Hill perfectly, but I have a ***** missing from my brain that prevents me from understanding those oriental lingos.(?HUH)


----------



## Varley

trotterdotpom said:


> Actually, Varley, the Japanese can say "r" alright, it's the "L" they have the problem with. The Chinese and Benny Hill are the ones who can't say "r".
> ....
> 
> John T


John, I had thought they had trouble with both.

Whether Wiki supports me or not I am utterly unable to unfathom:

The Japanese liquid is most often realized as an alveolar tap [ɾ], though there is some variation depending on phonetic context.[1] /r/ of American English (the dialect Japanese speakers are typically exposed to) is most commonly a postalveolar central approximant with simultaneous secondary pharyngeal constriction and lip rounding: [ɹ̠ˤʷ], though it may also be a labialized retroflex approximant [ɻʷ].[2] /l/ involves contact with the alveolar ridge as well as some raising of the tongue dorsum (velarization), especially when syllable-final.[3]

David V


----------



## beedeesea

So that explains that then, just as I had surmised. What a shower of "labialized approximants"!

Brian


----------



## nick olass

Varley said:


> John, I had thought they had trouble with both.
> 
> Whether Wiki supports me or not I am utterly unable to unfathom:
> 
> The Japanese liquid is most often realized as an alveolar tap [ɾ], though there is some variation depending on phonetic context.[1] /r/ of American English (the dialect Japanese speakers are typically exposed to) is most commonly a postalveolar central approximant with simultaneous secondary pharyngeal constriction and lip rounding: [ɹ̠ˤʷ], though it may also be a labialized retroflex approximant [ɻʷ].[2] /l/ involves contact with the alveolar ridge as well as some raising of the tongue dorsum (velarization), especially when syllable-final.[3]
> 
> David V


Absolutely. (Thumb)


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

Well I never! I cannot believe a bit of inconsequential news about a Branston Pickle take-over by a Japanese company would come to this!
I had, long ago, formulated the theory that the degree of enigmatism grows progressively as one goes eastward; so that by the time you arrive in Japan you're on 100% enigmatic. Could it be that the reverse-in some cases-is the way it is!?


----------



## trotterdotpom

Varley said:


> John, I had thought they had trouble with both.
> 
> Whether Wiki supports me or not I am utterly unable to unfathom:
> 
> The Japanese liquid is most often realized as an alveolar tap [ɾ], though there is some variation depending on phonetic context.[1] /r/ of American English (the dialect Japanese speakers are typically exposed to) is most commonly a postalveolar central approximant with simultaneous secondary pharyngeal constriction and lip rounding: [ɹ̠ˤʷ], though it may also be a labialized retroflex approximant [ɻʷ].[2] /l/ involves contact with the alveolar ridge as
> well as some raising of the tongue dorsum (velarization), especially
> when syllable-final.[3]
> David V


"Labializing" has got me into a pickle more than once!

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom

Hugh Ferguson said:


> Well I never! I cannot believe a bit of inconsequential news about a Branston Pickle take-over by a Japanese company would come to this!
> I had, long ago, formulated the theory that the degree of enigmatism grows progressively as one goes eastward; so that by the time you arrive in Japan you're on 100% enigmatic. Could it be that the reverse-in some cases-is the way it is!?


Nothing inconsequential about the hi-jacking of a National Symbol, Fergu San. Keep our icons scrutible, I say. Who knows, today Branston Pickle, tomorrow pork pies and Red Reicester cheese? The Japanese hate cheese, but they want to be Engrish - who can brame them for that?

John T


----------



## nick olass

A recent TV program (Countyrfile BBC1) highlighted an absurdity over "Cornish Pasties.
They set up two tables on a bridge over a river which divides Cornwall from Devon, therefore resulting in one table being in each county, but only 6" apart.
On the Cornwall side they made a pasty made from poorer quality ingredients from other parts of the world, but, because it was made in Cornwall, it could be called a genuine Cornish Pasty.
On the Devon side (6" over the line), they made a pasty in the exact same way only using prime quality meat and vegetables sourced exclusively in Cornwall, it could not be called a Cornish Pasty because it was made outside of Cornwall.
Members of the public tasted both pasties, and guess which one they considered the best?


----------



## Varley

trotterdotpom said:


> "Labializing" has got me into a pickle more than once!
> 
> John T


John, does that involve raising of the tongue dorsum? David V


----------



## tom roberts

Robertsns Jam to the Americans,Cadbury also,Weetabix to the Chinese,R olls Royce to the Germans,New Castle Brown to the Danes,Jaguar Land Rover to the Indians along with Shell Elesmere Port,Boots to the Italians Raleigh bikes to the Dutch,Asda to the American and not only Branstons to the Japanese but also the Atomic Plants ,a along with the French and others who now own our utilities ,water etc.Whats left?Our birthright, no not that its allready been sold to the E.U.Our shipping has long since been flogged of along with the pride of seeing the Red Duster flown on ships .in evey port of the world


----------



## trotterdotpom

Varley said:


> John, does that involve raising of the tongue dorsum? David V


It's an oral tradition, David.

John T


----------



## Orbitaman

Robertsons Jam to the Americans - Premier Foods own Robertson's and are a British Company
Rolls Royce PLC - British owned (although the car side belongs to BMW)
Boots - Part of Alliance Boots, A British, Italian partnership, with operational headquarters in the UK

Newcastle Brown - The brewers are actually owned by Heineken, who are Dutch, not Danish
Nuclear Power Stations - None are currently owned by the Japanese

The demise of the British fleet was due to its not being commercially competitive

So, before you go off on a rant about the demise of the empire, try and do a little more reasearch in future.(Wave)


----------



## ART6

Orbitaman said:


> Robertsons Jam to the Americans - Premier Foods own Robertson's and are a British Company
> Rolls Royce PLC - British owned (although the car side belongs to BMW)
> Boots - Part of Alliance Boots, A British, Italian partnership, with operational headquarters in the UK
> 
> Newcastle Brown - The brewers are actually owned by Heineken, who are Dutch, not Danish
> Nuclear Power Stations - None are currently owned by the Japanese
> 
> The demise of the British fleet was due to its not being commercially competitive
> 
> So, before you go off on a rant about the demise of the empire, try and do a little more reasearch in future.(Wave)


Globalization is what it is. Everything is owned by someone else, and in due course the "someone else" will all be Chinese.


----------



## Rob Shand

nick olass said:


> Absolutely. (Thumb)


Absarootery....


----------



## ART6

Rob Shand said:


> Absarootery....


The time will come, my almond orbit friend, when all of you and all of the human race will be made to stand upon the Isle of Wight. This will both prove a long-held conjecture, and will also cause the island to sink beneath the seas. This extinction of the human race will allow the planet to escape global warming, although in the deep antarctic a few scientists will survive and will continue to monitor the new expansion of the ice shelf. They will issue regular warnings of a new global catastrophe to any penguins and walruses that appear to be prepared to listen.

I share this with you although it has nothing whatever to do with this post. I just do not want you to go to your doom unprepared.
(Jester)


----------



## Cisco

ART6 said:


> Globalization is what it is. Everything is owned by someone else, and in due course the "someone else" will all be Chinese.


And if we are reary reary fortunate they will want to keep us as pets......


----------



## barrinoz

ART6 said:


> ......and in due course the "someone else" will all be Chinese.


This alleady so, glasshoppel.
ballinoz.


----------



## trotterdotpom

".... although in the deep antarctic a few scientists will survive and will continue to monitor the new expansion of the ice shelf. They will issue regular warnings of a new global catastrophe to any penguins and walruses that appear to be prepared to listen."

No Walrus in the Antarctic, Art .... And they don't eat chocolate biscuits (chocky biscuits .... another victim of Global Warming, just you wait and see.)

John T


----------



## Malky Glaister

This thread has become a load of BORAX

Sign on a building in Europoort twenty years ago

regards

Malky


----------



## Rob Shand

ART6 said:


> They will issue regular warnings of a new global catastrophe to any penguins and walruses that appear to be prepared to listen.


Velly intalesting....but for that group of penguins all huddled together in a group getting blasted by old Jack Frost...

...do you think they would really care?


----------

